# 2 funny pictures



## donald1 (Feb 17, 2014)

i dont know about you but when i saw that it seemed funny




this one seemed funny too


----------



## Takai (Feb 17, 2014)

Interesting Memes.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 17, 2014)

When you think about it it is very true....


----------



## Takai (Feb 17, 2014)

seasoned said:


> When you think about it it is very true....



Which is what makes them funny and interesting...


----------



## seasoned (Feb 17, 2014)

Takai said:


> Which is what makes them funny and interesting...


Great observation my friend, .


----------

